# Auto connect



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

I would appreciate any help adjusting an auto connect on a John Deere mower deck. Every time I try adjusting the auto connect the drive shaft drops down. Does the long bolt that the auto connect sits on press against the drive shaft or does it sit on the platform of the driveshaft. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMLVU27667_19/?tM=

Page down until you get to the PTO setup. I suspect the bolt to which you refer is the long one in the bottom of the PTO bracket that levels the coupler. The description includes photos and instruction on setting the length of that bolt to achieve level.


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks. You're right. The bolt I'm referring to is the long one. I can't see in the picture how the flat part of the bolt sits against the bracket. Whether it sits flat on the small platform or against the bottom of the assembly. It slides off the assembly when the two bolts are adjusted to set the height of the auto connect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Watch this carefully, and you will see where the PTO leveling bolt sets on the bar.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A video that clearly shows the bolt: 






And another:


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the video. Solved my problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the video. Big help. Answered my question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Good, this is a common problem for the guys I know with these little John Deere tractors. They are level until the second or third time they hook up, then the nuts get loose on the leveling bolt and back to square one. I have a box of Nylock nuts on the shelf, and once they are used the system stays put. Also use the green "wicking" LocTite on all the other nuts on the PTO assembly arms to keep those from vibrating loose.

Seems to be a good system once set so it does not rattle loose, as long as the coupler itself is kept lubed.


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you. I'll try the Nylock and LocTite. You're right about the nuts coming loose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

